
WWDC 2013 Keynote - qnk
http://www.apple.com/apple-events/june-2013/
======
qnk

      07:00 — Honolulu, Hawaii
      10:00 — San Francisco, California
      13:00 — New York, New York
      14:00 — São Paulo, Brazil
      18:00 — London, England
      19:00 — Rome, Italy
      20:00 — Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
      21:00 — Moscow, Russia
      22:30 — New Delhi, India
      01:00 — Shanghai, China (June 11)
      02:00 — Tokyo, Japan (June 11)
      03:00 — Sydney, Australia (June 11)

~~~
kristofferR
PSA: The Microsoft E3 press conference will be live streamed at exactly the
same time (though MS will start 30 min before Apple) as Apple's WWDC press
conference.

A few hours afterwards the EA, Ubisoft and the Sony press conferences will
commence.

Here's a great site with times (in your local time zone) and live stream links
to all the E3 speeches upcoming tonight:

[http://www.e3countdown.com/](http://www.e3countdown.com/)

This is going to be one of the most exciting nights for tech/gaming junkies
like me in a long time!

~~~
revscat
Not for me. The recent revelations about the NSA have made me realize that
these events are largely a distraction from greater issues.

~~~
tvon
Of all the shit that has gone in in the world in recent history, the NSA
potentially reading your email is what makes you care less about WWDC?

~~~
chris_wot
Yes.

~~~
tvon
Fair enough.

------
squidi
[http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/13oygadvoyi...](http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/13oygadvoyibawefpiuawefpiuawdf6/sl_mvp.m3u8)
for VLC

~~~
cheald
This manages to keep crashing VLC for me. Heh.

~~~
evanw
Same here - anybody have a fix?

~~~
squidi
Same here (and on mobile too). Seems like mirrors on Ustream are the best
option e.g. [http://www.ustream.tv/ltktv](http://www.ustream.tv/ltktv)

~~~
SEMW
Yeah, I think so. I've had a look through the other feeds on ustream, and
haven't found one good quality as that one but that doesn't have annoying
commentators talking over the presenter. Ah well...

~~~
Achshar
Can you give a link to a low quality one? My problem is I have low speed
connection.

~~~
SEMW
[http://www.ustream.tv/channel/wwdc-2013-live](http://www.ustream.tv/channel/wwdc-2013-live)
was one, but I've no idea if it'll be better for slow connections than
[http://www.ustream.tv/ltktv](http://www.ustream.tv/ltktv)

~~~
Achshar
That link is choppy and looks crap but it is a lot better than crashing VLC
every 5 fucking minutes. Thanks A TON! I expect better from apple.

------
soupboy
"Live Streaming video requires Safari 4 or later on Mac OS X v10.6 or later;
Safari on iOS 4.2 or later. Streaming via Apple TV requires second- or third-
generation Apple TV with software 5.0.2 or later."

~~~
mmmooo
mplayer
[http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/129opiygabsdvibsdfobsd...](http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/129opiygabsdvibsdfobsd/sl_vod_mvp.m3u8)

seems to work for now. Though streaming the previous event for the time being.

~~~
bjustin
VLC also can play it. File->Open Network Stream, paste link. Don't know the
CLI command to open it in VLC.

~~~
plantain
vlc
[http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/129opiygabsdvibsdfobsd...](http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/129opiygabsdvibsdfobsd/sl_vod_mvp.m3u)

;)

~~~
recuter
On a mac it would be:

open -a /Applications/VLC.app/
[http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/129opiygabsdvibsdfobsd...](http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/129opiygabsdvibsdfobsd/sl_vod_mvp.m3u)

:)

------
grecy
For everyone asking for a Windows or Linux live stream, last time I watched it
on UStream on Win XP - it worked flawlessly, and was about ~30 seconds behind
the live blogs.

www.ustream.tv/ltktv looks good for today

~~~
Achshar
If this is the guys who stream from a phone then last time they got caught
about 5 times and the video/audio was pretty terrible in the auditorium wifi
which is flaky. But that was a Steve Jobs keynote. Maybe Cook's will be
different/more lenient.

~~~
smackfu
No need to stream from a phone this year, or even be in the room. Joe Random
with a Ustream account just needs to open the official stream on a Mac, then
rebroadcast that to UStream. Easy.

~~~
Achshar
Oh I see, that makes sense. Thanks!

------
pshc
Really happy to see a tagging file system. Messing around with a hierarchical
taxonomy has always been a waste of my time.

EDIT: oh crap flat UI

~~~
TomAnthony
I agree somewhat, but I think I've become somewhat institutionalised by the
hierarchical approach! However, here you can blend the two and get the best of
both worlds. :)

------
kristofferR
So they're streaming this one live for the first time in ages?

~~~
relix
Since last year, you mean?

Edit: Thanks smackfu - apparently last year's WWDC event was not streamed, but
their October special event was, which got me confused.

~~~
smackfu
I don't think the WWDC 2012 keynote was live streamed. The October 2012
special event for the iPad mini was though.

~~~
relix
Ah I was probably confused with that, then. I guess my statement is still
technically correct, but I did mean last year's WWDC event.

------
Achshar
I am on windows 8, Chrome/Firefox/IE10 and even installed quicktime. I also
have VLC. Does anyone know a way to stream the video? Safari is not available
for windows anymore. Seems pointless to restrict a huge demographic out.

~~~
jaffoneh
As far as I know, it will not work on Windows. From the page:

Live Streaming video requires Safari 4 or later on Mac OS X v10.6 or later;
Safari on iOS 4.2 or later. Streaming via Apple TV requires second- or third-
generation Apple TV with software 5.0.2 or later.

~~~
Achshar
Yes, as you say, that's... written on the linked page.

------
rsync
New mac pro or gtfo.

~~~
rch
I'm hoping for Xeon Phi coprocessors as standard a option too.

~~~
mathnode
With an extra 10+ hours battery life. With every core (CPU+GPU) at 100%.

Heh, sorry couldn't resist. We all know that's totally unrealistic. What I
really want is a changeable battery, whoops there I go again!

~~~
apendleton
Battery on a mac pro? What for?

------
egb
What are the chances the streaming servers will be able to hold up with the
demand? Anybody got a favorite mirror for this?

~~~
kristofferR
Pretty big, they're using the massive Akamai network handling 15-20% of all
internet traffic.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akamai_Technologies#Customers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akamai_Technologies#Customers)

~~~
panacea
30-40% if you include PRISM.

Edit: Ok, fair enough with the down mod, I made a witty remark, but seriously,
how do you measure internet traffic? In photons going to designated
recipients, as if they were sealed love letters?

~~~
Samuel_Michon
If the NSA required a copy of every bit flying around the Internet, wouldn’t
the amount of traffic caused by Akamai remain the same, percentage wise?

(15 out of 100 is 15%. 30 out of 200 is also 15%.)

~~~
wiredfool
Yeah, but they only need one copy of what's on akamai, plus the metadata.

------
TomAnthony
Finally -- tabbed windows in the Finder. I am so so happy about this! It is a
simple feature, so I'm happy to see it finally arrive.

The other window and dock management changes also look like big wins for me.
:)

~~~
seclorum
I wonder if the Finder will finally be able to auto-adjust its font for best-
fit-for-content style views. Its the 21st Century, it should be doing this by
now, grr ..

------
chollida1
Is there a way to watch this from a Linux or windows OS?

I bet I'm like a lot of other people here where I have a macbook air at home
but work on Linux and windows machines.

~~~
bornhuetter
I don't own or use anything that is allowed to view this, but I would still
like to. I really wish Apple would change their attitude toward non-Apple
users.

~~~
robterrell
It's not about allowed device. It's about supported technology. Apple went
all-in on HTTP live streaming, everything they make supports it, and
everything they stream uses it. VLC supports it. I think silverlight does too,
if you want to whip up your own player in a dead technology.

~~~
bornhuetter
Yes, well it turns out that Apple lied, and you can in fact watch the stream
on non-Apple hardware.

~~~
hnriot
seriously??? get over yourself.

~~~
bornhuetter
Yes, 100% seriously. They said that you can't watch the stream on non-Apple
hardware, and it turns out that is completely untrue. Why is it in any way
controversial for me to point this out?

------
philfreo
Why can't I use Firefox or Chrome to view this?

~~~
diroussel
If you are interested in this event running Safari is no great hardship.

~~~
philfreo
Hardship? Of course not - it's right there in my dock. My point is more about
open web standards and Apple not caring about them here.

~~~
diroussel
Definition:

> "An open standard [1] is a standard that is publicly available and has
> various rights to use associated with it,"

Published standard: HTTP Live Streaming at IETF [2]

See also: HTTP Live Streaming at apple.com [3]

The real question is why have none of the other browsers gone on to implement
what is a very efficient streaming technology. And HTTP live streaming is very
web-like, there's not really any new technology there. Instead Firefox and
Chrome put effort into WebRTC, which seems like a lot more work. Although I do
accept that WebRTC is orthogonal to HTTP Live streaming.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_standard](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_standard)

[2] [https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-pantos-http-live-
streaming...](https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-pantos-http-live-streaming-11)

[3]
[https://developer.apple.com/streaming/](https://developer.apple.com/streaming/)

~~~
philfreo
Didn't realize there was an actual standard being used here that simply wasn't
supported by the other browsers.

------
wmeredith
This is available on Apple TV as well.

------
mcintyre1994
Shame they won't just stream on Youtube like everyone else.

~~~
RossM
I find the once-per-year installation and subsequent purging of QuickTime
quite therapeutic. Is there anyone else than Apple that still serves up
QuickTime video?

~~~
micampe
Did you really install it? Why? Just to take a jab at it? You should have used
VLC if you are not on a Mac. The video stream is H264, not QuickTime video.

------
thehme
Is it just me or have i been spoiled by the awesome conference setups from the
past (e.g. Google), that I am already a bit disappointed with the beginning of
this one?

------
tuxguy
Does anyone have a download link of the keynote video ?

I live in India & the bandwidth is really low to watch the streaming
video(even post the event) :(

------
cadalac
The fact that the stream is live for apple users suggests that they are the
targeted audience.

~~~
guywithabike
The fact that this is the World Wide Developer's Conference makes me think
that developers are the targeted audience.

------
suyash
It hasn't started yet has it?

------
thehme
really? you cannot watch if you are not on iOS? Messed up.

------
adamman
iOS 7 looks like Windows Phone and Android had a baby.

~~~
miguelrochefort
A fugly one.

------
pdknsk
I can barely watch this. Cook imitating Jobs doesn't work.

~~~
erydo
It hasn't even started yet…why would you make that comment?

~~~
pdknsk
The direct HTTP link posted here was still playing the keynote of last year,
which I didn't notice immediately. I have no doubt my comment will still apply
when it actually starts.

~~~
pazimzadeh
Well?

------
WestCoastJustin
Techcrunch: Live From Apple’s WWDC 2013 Keynote

[http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/10/live-blog-
wwdc-2013-keynote...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/10/live-blog-
wwdc-2013-keynote/)

------
ywang0414
Use raveler to discuss WWDC. It's better than using twitter.
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/raveler/id641285606](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/raveler/id641285606)

~~~
kiquro
I don't think you should lie when advertising your product.

~~~
pyang
Especially when it looks like Raveler co-opted Path.app's logo.

~~~
ywang0414
We actually took a lot of logo inspiration from the CNN app, instead of Path.
If you had a chance to take a look at the app. I'd love to hear your thoughts.

